# Today's chiro visit



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2013)

So a couple weeks ago I was squatting 560 for a double. On rep two my chest started to cave and the upper back rounded. To fight it you're supposed to push your elbows forward hard. So that's what I did. Had a hell of a strain from it though. It hurt to breathe deep and make certain motions with my right arm.

At the chiro today I mention this to him. He checks out the tissues in the area and immediately notices that the right upper side of my back, particularly the rhomboid is hard as a rock. Just angry.  So after about 5 minutes of him working the tissue out he remarks on an interesting discovery...

My damn rib was dislocated!!! 

He popped it right back in and I felt lighter. My mood improved too. On the drive to the gym after I felt like a million bucks.  Then I smashed a bench PR. Took my previous meet PR from may and hit it for a 5RM.

I heart my chiro.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 20, 2013)

how did u dislocate your rib?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn dude you crazy beast!! Didn't you pull a rib a couple years back when you first did Sheiko?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> how did u dislocate your rib?



When I was trying to put up rep two on a 560 squat. I forced the elbows forward to arch the back. Apparently it happened then cause the pain was immediately apparent after racking the bar. 



Seeker said:


> Damn dude you crazy beast!! Didn't you pull a rib a couple years back when you first did Sheiko?



I ripped an intercostal muscle off of a rib. It wasn't sheiko though. It was a freak thing. My first time pulling sumo too which scared me off it for a while. My belt slipped up my torso as I sunk down to the bar. Took in my air and pushed against the belt. When I pulled the weight "pop" and that was that.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 20, 2013)

I know alot of people think chiros are quacks but Im a definite believer too POB. My guy retired, he was a PT with the 9ers years back, I never been the same.....


----------



## don draco (Sep 20, 2013)

A dislocated rib? That's insane.. I didn't know that could happen. Especially during a squat


----------



## DF (Sep 20, 2013)

560lbs can do a lot to the body.  The rib head is the part if the rib that will dislocate/subluxate.  This is the part if the rib that is located near the vertebrae.  The spinal nerve is also located in this area and any swelling can lead to spasm & pain.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2013)

graniteman said:


> I know alot of people think chiros are quacks but Im a definite believer too POB. My guy retired, he was a PT with the 9ers years back, I never been the same.....



Some definitely are. You know if they are when you walk in the door and you go thru the same treatment as every other patient instead of something individualized.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 20, 2013)

i never got my much from mine regarding injury and getting help for them.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn man, were you in a lot of pain?  Your pain tolerance must be high.  That "right" chiro can do wonders if you find one, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Damn man, were you in a lot of pain?  Your pain tolerance must be high.  That "right" chiro can do wonders if you find one, glad it worked out for you.



Sometimes. Cough, sneeze or yawn was uncomfortable. I still benched and deadlifted with it


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 20, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sometimes. Cough, sneeze or yawn was uncomfortable. I still benched and deadlifted with it



I bet man.  Well glad your better.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a ribhead out once, was going to one chiro forever and Fer couldn't figure out what was up, went to another one...she popped it back in first visit, all was well after that! Glad you're better


----------

